

Top Green Companies - jyellin
http://www.inc.com/ss/2009-inc-500-top-green-companies#7

======
jyellin
The Fruit Guys is a wonderful concept because fruit is a substitute for
artificial stimulant and will lead to increased energy for a more productive
day...

